# basket making



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

As suggested, I'm reposting here 

Has anyone ever make a basket 'from scratch'? I mean gone into the woods, chopped down a tree and made a nice looking basket out of it? If so I REALLY wanna talk. There is a HUGE market here for handmade baskets. Ive looked around online to find step by step instructions or even a good book that goes really in depth, but cant find one. I dont wanna have to pay for kits and stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You're looking for "splint" or "splints" baskets. very sturdy baskets. generally Oak.(oak splits nice and sturdy).

it's pretty much find a tree that's got a straight part the length you'll want for the basket, cut it down, and then working slowly, split it into pieces approx. 1/16 to 1/8th inch thick. time consuming but worth it. using a draw knife is one way to get the proper sized splits.

Most of the baskets are woven in basic under/over weaving. very simple, but hard to master. takes practice 

let's see if we can find you some online tutorials on the subject.

http://basketmakers.com/topics/tips/tipsmenu.htm is a good place to start for basket stuff. I know I've seen some darn good tutorials online as I was searching for other stuff, but it may take a while to find them again.

try this one out:
http://www.owenrein.com/baskets/W83-Baskets.pdf 

CraftyDiva is a MASTER at finding stuff online, so I'm sure you'll find something that will help soon


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

A thought:
While reading tutorials and books is a great way to lean terms and get ideas, figure out how to start....don't get overwhelmed. 

the very best way to get started is to jump in with both feet and try making something  After you find your materials, don't be afraid to just make some baskets! make flat trays to get started so you learn to weave and tie off the ends. You'll find your own unique way of weaving. Your own style of basket.

make a simple square or rectangular basket out of construction paper to learn how to turn the sides upwards without getting freaked out as they fall over  (the first time you try to keep all the reeds/splints in place as you weave upwards from the bottom is....interesting)

good luck with it, and make sure you take some photos to share with us


----------



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!!! 
Yes this is exactly what I was looking for !!!. Thanks so much !! Cant wait to try it out. If I end up getting good at it I'll send you one. YAY........off to the woods I go......


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

bythe way, almost any tree will work for splints/splitting. white oak and some of the ash trees seem to split the best. possibly because of the great tight grain. 

I look forward to seeing some photos of your work!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

You could also work with honeysuckle vine. Not splint style though.
I started making with cardboard. The kind with the corrugation in between two layers. Got pattern books at library, and made a trash basket about 8 years ago - we are still using it! They really hold up amazingly. I made a basket also that was about 18 inches by 11 inches and about 4 inches deep and I took Cinnamon buns to families that had a loss. They identify it as a throw away and don't worry about returning it but inevitably a few years later they turn up being used for a casserole or some such. I cheat galore and use hot glue gun as I make them. They can be painted and sealed and antiqued etc. Probably not at all what you want. S.


----------



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

He thats cool, I'll have to try that kind as well !!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Oh I always wanted to try making a birch bark basket. Not enough birch trees around to get the bark for this, alas. 
Check it out........................http://www.natureskills.com/birch_bark_basket.html


----------



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

That site is pretty cool - maybe one day I'll try to make a pair of mocassins also.


----------

